

The Mappa Mundi - giorgiofontana
http://www.themappamundi.co.uk/

======
xxxmadraxxx
Wow! –that's one awful interface. Just let us look at the bloody thing,
without trying to be all fancy with your pop-outs and animations, which just
waste screen space and leave us squinting at a postage stamp sized section.

~~~
giorgiofontana
uh. it's not mine. I didn't design it, just found it interesting and shared.

~~~
xxxmadraxxx
Never said you did, captain. I was just commenting on the useability

~~~
giorgiofontana
sorry, I took the second person verbs as real second person verbs.

